# Army Reserve and Veterans Preference



## Vell2210 (Nov 18, 2010)

In Mass, if you enlist in the Army Reserve and the time you are in basic and AIT adds up to more than 180 consecutive days does that mean you qualify for vets pref? The way I read it on mass.gov it seems the answer is no because those 180 days have to be "active duty" days, but I spoke to a lady in the Human Resources Dept. and she said those days do count. 

If anyone is in the Army Reserve and knows the answer to this question based on their own experiences I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Vell2210 said:


> In Mass, if you enlist in the Army Reserve and the time you are in basic and AIT adds up to more than 180 consecutive days does that mean you qualify for vets pref?


Absolutely, positively, 100% NO. Active duty for training does NOT qualify for veteran's preference.

Now come the "But, what if" questions.


----------



## Vell2210 (Nov 18, 2010)

So the only way for someone in the Army Reserve to get veteran's preference is for them to get deployed? Or can they also get it by being in the Reserves for a total of 180 days over a period of time?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Vell2210 said:


> So the only way for someone in the Army Reserve to get veteran's preference is for them to get deployed?


Yes.



Vell2210 said:


> Or can they also get it by being in the Reserves for a total of 180 days over a period of time?


It has to be active-duty time in federal service. There's a certain number of days you have to be on federal active duty, it's either 60 or 90, I forget, or any amount of days (even one) if you were awarded a Purple Heart.


----------



## Vell2210 (Nov 18, 2010)

Does federal active duty only pertain to the National Guard, or is that also for Reservists? Also, do you think by having a bachelors degree in criminal justice as well as being a member of the Army Reserve is good enough to get hired in Mass without veteran's preference? Or would you say that the reserves are a waste of time if they don't get me vets pref?

I'm also curious as to how you know that information about the 180 days and vets pref. I've been trying to find out this information for a while and I've gotten so many different answers that I don't know who to believe anymore.

Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions by the way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Vell2210 said:


> Does federal active duty only pertain to the National Guard, or is that also for Reservists?


It pertains to both....they're both reserve components of the US Army.



Vell2210 said:


> Also, do you think by having a bachelors degree in criminal justice as well as being a member of the Army Reserve is good enough to get hired in Mass without veteran's preference?


For the foreseeable future, getting hired in MA is going to be very difficult without veteran's preference.



Vell2210 said:


> Or would you say that the reserves are a waste of time if they don't get me vets pref?


I would never classify service to your country as "a waste of time".



Vell2210 said:


> I'm also curious as to how you know that information about the 180 days and vets pref. I've been trying to find out this information for a while and I've gotten so many different answers that I don't know who to believe anymore.


Because I'm a veteran who got hired with veteran's preference.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

If you give a fuck about serving your country, then the no its not a waste of time. If all you care about is becoming a cop and getting vets status, go active duty and your def going to get vets status.


----------



## Vell2210 (Nov 18, 2010)

By waste of time I meant in terms of how it will help to get hired. I certainly didn't mean the service itself was a waste of time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Vell2210 said:


> By waste of time I meant in terms of how it will help to get hired. I certainly didn't mean the service itself was a waste of time.


Military service always looks good on a LE application. It demonstrates maturity, the ability to conform, and the ability to complete a training program. People with military service are rarely discipline problems in the academy or once on the department (there are exceptions, of course).


----------



## EDB78 (Nov 30, 2006)

http://www.mass.gov/veterans/benefits-and-services/chapter-115.html


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

You sound like you don't even want to enlist. You sound like you don't want to get your hands dirty. You sound like you don't want to risk you life for someone else. You sound like someone that doesn't give a fuck about doing something bigger than themselves. Bare minimum sound right? It does to me because you're HERE looking for easily found answers.

You sound like a chief. Fuck off.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

mtc said:


> Look at his av - "I respect your opinion offcer... I just think it's stupid" ..
> 
> TROLL... no wannabe.


That's not the OP....he/she has no avatar.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Deuce said:


> You sound like you don't even want to enlist. You sound like you don't want to get your hands dirty. You sound like you don't want to risk you life for someone else. You sound like someone that doesn't give a fuck about doing something bigger than themselves. Bare minimum sound right? It does to me because you're HERE looking for easily found answers.
> 
> You sound like a chief. Fuck off.......


 ^^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^^^


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

I did the USAR as a split op in High School out of Brockton. After HS they would not/did not want to deploy me. I went AD and out of 4 years I spent 786 days deployed over 3 deployments (I can prove that).

1: YOUR IET DAYS DO NO COUNT! 2: YOU NEED TO GO ACTIVE DUTY OR GET DEPLOYED FOR AT LEAST A FEW MONTHS TO GET VETS! An honorable discharge and a good conduct medal are good things also.

STOP BEING A REMF AND GET OUT THERE. *I CAN'T STAND GUYS WHO HAVE NEVER DEPLOYED (AD, NG/AR ALIKE).*


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Just in case you didn't believe Delta...


> Definitions of
> Massachusetts Veterans
> M.G.L. ch.4, s.7, clause 43 (Massachusetts General Law Chapter 4, Section 7, Clause 43)
> To be a "veteran" under Massachusetts law a person is required to have either:
> ...


http://www.sec.state.ma.us/cis/cisvet/vetdefin.htm


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Q5....Ouch! After seeing so many 11Bs and etc turn out to be such shitbags (not all but surely a equel number among other MOSs), malingerers and flat out losers I came to examine each service members actual feats while in the capacities of which they served and not the actual MOS they possessed.

I did so upon learning the only silver star in my first IN BN was awarded to a cook whose COP was over run, tackled a suicide bomber and in turn was killed.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

mtc said:


> I need a military code dictionary.


Let this be your guide.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=REMF


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

Guys in my unit have received VET status from going AGR. For those not in the military you basically are on active duty at your guard/reserve base. There are both temp and full-time AGR slots available. Be aware only certain jobs have AGR slots.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Grab a set of balls and go full time military !!!!!


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

“Come on here and try to be something that I’m not”? Are we seeing ok this morning? My avatar is a “comical” CA poster, not a trident. Perhaps I should toss a thing of C4 or something in there, that would look cool. Anyone who knows me would tell you id be the first to plainly say what I did and did not do. “REMF” in my experience has typically been anyone not up there. Someone who is WAYYYY far back and NEVER leaves the wire. Now, traditionally OF COURSE my career field is supposed to be far back, “safe” and out of sight to a degree. The fact is we travel to spend days out in the middle of nowhere, walk and ride with the Joes as much as the BN command group would let us and be as close to what ever happens as possible. Is it my job to seek, locate and destroy the enemy? Hell no!! Never said it was. The fact is the battle space has changed. My “job calls me a be a REMF by nature“. Wonder what the UMTs (Unit Ministry Team, Chap and assistant) that landed and jumped into Normandy would think about that. I would like to toss that by the UMT that jumped with the 173RD as well as the UMTs that moved in with the invasion force and the Navy UMTs who are with the Marines. For that matter, I would be highly interested to hear the thoughts of the hospital UMTs whose “nature of work” forces them to see death and other horrible things on a daily basis. Perhaps I should not have used REMP as, again, my experience with that term is simply anyone Sad Sack who chooses or simply cannot be up there. We are a unique part of the Army, ill give you that, many people simply do not know what we do. The faces of the guys when we would show up out of nowhere to spend a week with ‘em was always priceless. Having a Chaplain with a Ranger tab (was a medic with the 75TH during the battle of Mogadishu in a former life) always helped out also. If you can get a BN Commander to give you a long enough leash, a Chaplain with a set of balls and a assistant whose good with logistics and a weapon, you’d be surprised where you can find a Chaplain’s Assistant. I called the kid a REMP because he is trying to get Vets with out going anywhere. Thus, in my experience, he is a REMF.

Not for nothing, but I proved my weight in gold on one or two occasions. Nope never charged a enemy position, bayoneted Osama’s number 2 or called for fire before being over run. But on the rare occasion we found ourselves somewhere we had ZERO business being this “REMF by nature” moutha fawka’s weapon did not jam, my pants remained dry and my head didn’t shut down.
.....................its ok, we get it all the time


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Shouldn't you guys be kicking the crap out of the insta-vet wannabe instead of each other?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

> Or would you say that the reserves are a waste of time if they don't get me vets pref?


Serving your country is never a waste of time. I don't think LE or the military is in the cards for you. I suggest you go to college and get a job in the private sector.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Javert said:


> .
> 
> STOP BEING A REMF AND GET OUT THERE. *I CAN'T STAND GUYS WHO HAVE NEVER DEPLOYED (AD, NG/AR ALIKE).*


Not everyone who serves in the military has to deploy to serve.

You want to bring up WWII, I guess the guys who worked on the Manhatan Project were just a bunch or REMF's, how about the code breakers who broke the German enigma code.

What about that load master at Westover that makes sure supplies get into Afganistan? I guess all of us who have not deployed to Iraq or Afganistan should just leave the military right now, according to you we are all useless.

Go to Walter Reed and tell all the nurses, medics and docs who are taking care of our wounded soldiers that they are just a bunch or REMFs. I pray that you never get injured, but if you do I will make sure to check for a combat patch on the nurses and docs and Lanstuhl to make sure they have all been deployed before they take care of you.

For the record, I have not deployed to Iraq or Afganistan, I have been deployed on active duty INCONUS and OCONUS in supoprt of several on going contigencies . According to you my service must have been just a big waste of time, please accept my humble appology for being a REMF.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Shouldn't you guys be kicking the crap out of the insta-vet wannabe instead of each other?


^ This. The op wants vet preference for boot camp if I understood correctly? That doesn't even meet REMF criteria. More like NEMF.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

Q5-TPR said:


> Don't forget he is a combat hardened Chaplins Assistant!


I have far more respect for a Chaplain's Assistant serving in a combat zone than someone looking for a quick, easy, and painless route to veteran's preference.

As far as Rear Echelon Mother Fuckers, there really isn't a "rear echelon" anymore. That became very apparent during my deployment, when a Pennsylvania Army Reserve Quartermaster (how much more REMF do you want?) unit was housed in barracks about as "rear echelon" as you could get back then, but a SCUD missile decided to ruin their rear echelon party;

http://www.nytimes.com/1991/02/26/w...ud-missile-hits-a-us-barracks-killing-27.html


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> *As far as Rear Echelon Mother Fuckers, there really isn't a "rear echelon" anymore*. That became very apparent during my deployment, when a Pennsylvania Army Reserve Quartermaster (how much more REMF do you want?) unit was housed in barracks about as "rear echelon" as you could get back then, but a SCUD missile decided to ruin their rear echelon party;
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/1991/02/26/w...ud-missile-hits-a-us-barracks-killing-27.html


Amen Brother!
And let me add...It wasn't easy for me either. You guys got to run around in the nice warm desert and get tanned. I had to face down Capt Tupolev in his "Alpha" and chase Capt Ramius in "Red October". Nine straight years active duty and I won the friggin Cold War! Hell I don't even get a National Defense Ribbon!


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/copter-collision-kills-7-marines-near-yuma-ariz-150003567.html

There is no rear area. Semper Fi and rest in peace brothers


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> As far as Rear Echelon Mother Fuckers, there really isn't a "rear echelon" anymore. That became very apparent during my deployment, when a Pennsylvania Army Reserve Quartermaster (how much more REMF do you want?) unit was housed in barracks about as "rear echelon" as you could get back then, but a SCUD missile decided to ruin their rear echelon party;


How about the Khobar Towers bombing in 1996, killed 19 and injured hundreds more of my REMF Air Force brethren, including one guy I was friends with. I lived in Khobar Towers for months in 1994 during Operation Southern Watch.

I didn't do much during the first Gulf War except turn wrenches, load ECM pods and wear MOPP gear a lot. It wasn't very glamorous, but it kept our planes in the air and the bombs falling on the Iraqis.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

Killjoy said:


> I didn't do much during the first Gulf War except turn wrenches, load ECM pods and wear MOPP gear a lot. It wasn't very glamorous, but it kept our planes in the air and the bombs falling on the Iraqis.


I wasn't exactly Sergeant York myself, but the threat of chemical & biological agents made no one a true REMF back then.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I wasn't exactly Sergeant York myself, but the threat of chemical & biological agents made no one a true REMF back then.


So true; If I never wear MOPP suit again the rest of my life, it would be too soon!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Killjoy said:


> So true; If I never wear MOPP suit again the rest of my life, it would be too soon!


The very first day we got there, we were sent to "Cement City", which was a collection of tents on the grounds of a cement processing plant, to wait for assignment to the field. Within 2 hours of arriving at Cement City, the chemical alarms went off, and we all got into MOPP 4.

The Filipino workers who were hired to provide meals and clean the shithouses were just staring at us, as if saying to themselves "Oh, shit".


----------

